# 521 hard rubber tires



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I am looking to replace the hard rubber tires on my 521 with a set of pneumatic tires / wheel combo. I have a set of wheels from a newer toro 521 but the axle shafts are larger is there a sleeve to reduce the size so I can use them? someone mentioned using a set of wheels off of a craftsman snowblower but didn't say which one, I would like to know that info also


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I replaced the front wheels on a 48" Exmark mower that I bought to flip. I bought the wheels at Harbor Freight and used 1/2" copper tubing, it worked beautifully, surprised it was so tight.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes they make bushings for just that situation. Some snow blowers come from the factory with them.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

deezlfan said:


> Yes they make bushings for just that situation. Some snow blowers come from the factory with them.


never did do anything with the wheels i just used the blower as is. last month my nephew jerry bought his first house so i gave it to him, thursday we fixed his garage door so now i can drop it off at his house


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

3/4" to 1" Inch & Step Key Gas Engine Pulley Crank Shaft Sleeve Adapter US Stock 650181498044 | eBay

Or, if they are a pin on hub, just use a thin wall pipe, like someone mentioned.


----------

